# The Antlers have arrived!



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont they splinter like bones would? I'm leary of things that could splinter and cause any obstruction or puncture. Where did you order them from??


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, here's a question for you gu-ru antler folks. I have like a 'set' or whatever you call them...it is totally in tact with the piece of the skull in the middle, like ones you would mount and hang on a wall. What the heck do I do with them now? Cut them? with what? I'm such a girl LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You are such a girl LOL ... and I'm one too so I'm not much help but can't you use a chain saw (hahaha) and cut them into the shape that Ziggy has? You're good at math, think about your angles  

I don't believe deer antlers splinter. They just wear down, they are that hard. I wonder what they're made of ??? 

Have to get Daisy some antlers, haven't tried them yet. Ziggy looks very pleased there, he is loving you!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, here's a question for you gu-ru antler folks. I have like a 'set' or whatever you call them...it is totally in tact with the piece of the skull in the middle, like ones you would mount and hang on a wall. What the heck do I do with them now? Cut them? with what? I'm such a girl LOL


Im sure the weird guy across the street will help you get it apart!:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh ok, I'll just run out in the garage, get my chain saw, crank it up and start cutting...good gawd!! Thanks for all the advice LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im sure the weird guy across the street will help you get it apart!:bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


I totally forgot about him- Yes. I will ask him -- thanks Mary! Always thinking


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I totally forgot about him- Yes. I will ask him -- thanks Mary! Always thinking


Did I tell you while you were gone to ala and i came over to let the dogs out he came running over to see who i was and what i was doing in your house.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have some too and I was wondering the same thing. I was worried maybe they are treated with something. ?

It seems everyone who has tried them have loved them!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Okay you ladies are completely hilarious. What that show with Terri Hatcher? Desparate Housewives. How bout one for golden owners! ROFL. I had to google it yes they're bone. Thus my splintering question.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dogs LOVE antlers and they NEVER splinter...butbe careful when they get worn down...the dogs willl try to swallow them. At a certain point you have to throw the nub away. But they are otherwise safe and the dogs all love them!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Just be sure any you are planning to give the dog aren't shellacked or something (many on eBay say they are, so that's why I buy them from petexpertise.com). They don't splinter at all. The "kids" just wear them down and they are hard like a rock. They love them! Speaking of which, it's time to order new ones.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Did I tell you while you were gone to ala and i came over to let the dogs out he came running over to see who i was and what i was doing in your house.


Yep- that was the first thing he told me! He forgot I was out of town and that I told him some 'strange lady' will be coming over to the house to feed the dogs...men, they never listen!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

The antlers will not splinter and when mine get short, I hammer them into a marrow bone for more use!

Once you cut them down Jill, you can smooth the edges by rubbing/sanding them down on concrete.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

After checking all the pet stores and feed and supply stores around here I finally had to order online. I got the antlers from petexpertise.com (maybe from a post from Celeigh) and this thing is like a solid rock. The center, like where marrow would be in a bone is a bit softer but it's still quite hard as well. It looks like the outside may have been sanded, but otherwise it looks pretty darned natural to me. Not that I often see antlers!

At any rate, I think this ting will last a long-long time and he loves it even more than his nylabone.

Cool!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I had to google it yes they're bone. Thus my splintering question.


But from everything I've read these do not splinter like other bones can. This is exactly the reason why I chose to check them out. I swear they feel like very smooth rock.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They last a good long time, and the doggies REALLY love them.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

At first when I saw the prices on the website I thought they were kinda pricey. But I think it's going to turn into a good investment!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a bit of deer antler trivia for you ...

Did you know deer antlers are the fastest growing structure in the animal kingdom?


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Another bit of trivia....

A Buck sheds it's antlers every year between Jan. and April after mating season.

Jo Ellen maybe you and I read the same thing. Antlers grow from 1-2 inches a week!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We did! I learned all those same things tonight :wave:


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

My DS found some shed antlers for Sherm on a hunting trip. We didn't cut them down, we just gave him the whole thing. He's worn it down quite a bit--it's about the size of Ziggy's now, which is half the size it was when he got it. He loves them. Absolutely loves them!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Back to the original question -- a hacksaw will cut them quite nicely, thank you.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Back to the original question -- a hacksaw will cut them quite nicely, thank you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to say the antlers are the best thing for cleaning tarter off of the teeth. My foster Daisy's teeth were nasty yellow when she came here. After chewing on the antlers for a couple of months she has nice shiny white teeth now.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I just got one for Brady a few days ago on the advice of the members here and I have to say he LOVES it!!! I ordered it from petexpertise.com also. This seems to be the best place to get them...appparently there are others sold that are too soft. As others have said, they don't splinter, just wear down. The instructions that come with them tell you to wash them well with warm soapy water and then dry (I let Brady's air dry for a couple of hours in case the water softened it). If you order from this website I recommend the XXL size.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sam & Dill love their antlers, and after heavy chewing they have never splintered or anything of the sort.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What size did you buy?? I'm on the site now to order, and I don't know which ones I should get...


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Can you guys stop saying how good antler chews are please....I can't find anywhere to get them from in the UK!

It would also seem that the US companies won't ship them internationally either so that option is out too


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> What size did you buy?? I'm on the site now to order, and I don't know which ones I should get...


Go with the XXL. The bigger the better in our house. If they are too massive, you can always saw them in half. Also, once they wear down to the point they can fit in their mouth, ours are recycled to our sons small terrier.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Powderpuff said:


> Can you guys stop saying how good antler chews are please....I can't find anywhere to get them from in the UK!
> 
> It would also seem that the US companies won't ship them internationally either so that option is out too



If you don't mind paying for purchase price & shipping, I'd be happy to mail you some. Lemme know.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

For 2 XL bones with shipping to Canada it's almost $50! Don't think I can justify that one...anyone in Canada get antlers from anywhere else besides this site??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> For 2 XL bones with shipping to Canada it's almost $50! Don't think I can justify that one...anyone in Canada get antlers from anywhere else besides this site??



I bought them on Ebay from seller "antlersbythemillions" might be worth checking if they ship to Canada... if not, I'll be happy to mail them to you too  You can contact them directly at [email protected] and check what they'd charge to ship them to Canada for you.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone have advise on how to get your dog to actually chew on them? I got some for Milly from PetExpertise.com a few months ago and she has no interest (unless they are covered in peanut butter, and then she simply licks off all the peanut butter). I tried soaking over night and sanding them like the directions said, but she still shows no interest. Any thoughts? Hers are actually really big (like they look like an entire half of the antlers - like an entire side that would be on the deer's head). Do you think maybe sawing them smaller might peak her interest so she has access to the marrow type stuff?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I bought them on Ebay from seller "antlersbythemillions" might be worth checking if they ship to Canada... if not, I'll be happy to mail them to you too  You can contact them directly at [email protected] and check what they'd charge to ship them to Canada for you.


Awesome, thanks! I've emailed them, so we'll see if it's more reasonable


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Does anyone have advise on how to get your dog to actually chew on them? I got some for Milly from PetExpertise.com a few months ago and she has no interest (unless they are covered in peanut butter, and then she simply licks off all the peanut butter). I tried soaking over night and sanding them like the directions said, but she still shows no interest. Any thoughts? Hers are actually really big (like they look like an entire half of the antlers - like an entire side that would be on the deer's head). Do you think maybe sawing them smaller might peak her interest so she has access to the marrow type stuff?



Yea maybe try cutting them into a bit smaller pieces (the ones mine have are like 8-10 inches long, with a "branch" or two) and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The antlers I purchased were very hard, but somehow Tucker was able to break off a chunk. I sent the extras I purchased to A and I believe his dogs are enjoying them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I used to live near a zoo that had a deer farm. I remember seeing a few times people asking at the admissions office where they could get antlers, I am not sure if the zoo sold them, or gave them away. Now I know why people wanted them - I wish I had known then.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> Does anyone have advise on how to get your dog to actually chew on them? I got some for Milly from PetExpertise.com a few months ago and she has no interest (unless they are covered in peanut butter, and then she simply licks off all the peanut butter). I tried soaking over night and sanding them like the directions said, but she still shows no interest. Any thoughts? Hers are actually really big (like they look like an entire half of the antlers - like an entire side that would be on the deer's head). Do you think maybe sawing them smaller might peak her interest so she has access to the marrow type stuff?


Try sanding them a little... seems to bring out the smell. Whenever ours have sat for a while and the dogs seem disinterested, a little sanding turns them into pyrahnas!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I bought them on Ebay from seller "antlersbythemillions" might be worth checking if they ship to Canada... if not, I'll be happy to mail them to you too  You can contact them directly at [email protected] and check what they'd charge to ship them to Canada for you.


No response to my email - and i can't seem to find them on ebay?? Do you have a link to their page?


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Can someone get some Antlers for me, and ship them to Canada??

I'll pay for everything obviously!

LOL, it almost sounds like I'm buying drugs.


----------

